# differences of racing and homing



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

what is the difference of racing pigeons and normal pigeons


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

If you are asking the difference between racing pigeons and homing pigeons, I have to say the difference is a clock. All racing pigeons are homing pigeons - that someone decided to put in a race.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

earl21 said:


> what is the difference of racing pigeons and normal pigeons


All racing pigeons are homing pigeons.. not all homing pigeons are racing pigeons.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> All racing pigeons are homing pigeon.. not all homing pigeons are racing pigeons.


This is it. Racing pigeons are homing pigeons that have been specifically bred to fly fast and hard. Spirit wings has it correct.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Right Spirit
I had a "real homer"--NOT RACER
Take him 2 days to come home from accross the street.
Took 29 days from the 500 mile station.
Ship Him--he would come home
I put a tad over 4,000 offical Race miles-plus training tosses- on him wnen I had to stop him--I moved to another location-about 300 miles. Did not try to resettle him.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Right Spirit
> I had a "real homer"--NOT RACER
> Take him 2 days to come home from accross the street.
> Took 29 days from the 500 mile station.
> ...


My friend has a bird like this, he comes home every race, every toss, always in the back. Longer races hes never a day bird, the 500 mile race he came home over 2 weeks later. I have to give him credit were its due, this time he had a good size hole in his back near his wing socket. It had been a while since whatever happened to him because he was already healing, but hey he came home. Now that guy is a homing pigeon if he never wins a race.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Who knows, may be these late comers may be breeders of super racers


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

A friend told me about a bird he had that was not a racer but was a homer.

He called it "Two days" - if he took the bird out ten miles it took two days to come home, if he took the bird out 100 miles it took two days to come home, if he took it out 400 miles it took two days to come home.

At least the bird was consistent


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha that last post is funny two day bird


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

One of the guys here looks for birds like this to cross with fast but "bad homing" lines. I also think that a "won't get lost" bird is good to have for beginners. It is very demoralizing to have "good birds" get lost not so much because of beginner mistakes, but jsut because they are ... well ... stupid.


----------

